# Looking to slim the stomach without the abs



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey all, might just be me but I'm not too appealed by the idea of rock hard abs, I mean I'd like a strong stomach just without all the tone haha.

Little bit of a rookie question, but are there any good exercises to work on trimming fat from the mid section without necessarily toning that area up? I've tried jogging and a couple of other rudimentary exercises - was just wondering if anyone had a good tip for trim without a focus on tone?

Cheers!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

skinheadandy said:


> Hey all, might just be me but I'm not too appealed by the idea of rock hard abs, I mean I'd like a strong stomach just without all the tone haha.
> 
> Little bit of a rookie question, but are there any good exercises to work on trimming fat from the mid section without necessarily toning that area up? I've tried jogging and a couple of other rudimentary exercises - was just wondering if anyone had a good tip for trim without a focus on tone?
> 
> Cheers!


As far as I know mate you can't target areas for fat loss


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> As far as I know mate you can't target areas for fat loss


This! You can't target particular areas you have to work on loosing bf as a overall!

What's your diet like?

Exercise?

Etc?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hiit cardio 4 x a week

plenty of water + vit c at 3-6000mg ED

lay off starchy carbs to lose the bloaty look.


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> This! You can't target particular areas you have to work on loosing bf as a overall!
> 
> What's your diet like?
> 
> ...


My diet at the moment is pretty good. Eating plenty of fish and raw fruit and veg. Exercise wise I'm doing body weight exercises in my flat as well as a couple core work outs and jogging.

But heading to sign up for the gym later today.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

skinheadandy said:


> My diet at the moment is pretty good. Eating plenty of fish and raw fruit and veg. Exercise wise I'm doing body weight exercises in my flat as well as a couple core work outs and jogging.
> 
> But heading to sign up for the gym later today.


I think it's just a matter of time then to be honest


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hiit cardio 4 x a week
> 
> plenty of water + vit c at 3-6000mg ED
> 
> lay off starchy carbs to lose the bloaty look.


Makes sense, so maybe use off days from lifting to do cardio? Or run to the gym and back kind of thing? Maybe even take the stairs in work rather than the lift?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You DONT want abs? lol. First person ive ever heard say that on here.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

skinheadandy said:


> Makes sense, so maybe use off days from lifting to do cardio? Or run to the gym and back kind of thing? Maybe even take the stairs in work rather than the lift?


hiit is 1 minute fast 1 minute slow for 20mins 4 x a week. helped me lose my stomach. but any extra cardio like stairs etc is good


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah never heard of that before but I suppose each to their own. I think to get the rock hard abs look you would really have to push them anyway and get your bodyfat way down so I imagine you should be able to get a flat stomach but if you are working out I think you will get some abs showing. (After all there are plenty of skinny people who don't have abs showing).


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> hiit is 1 minute fast 1 minute slow for 20mins 4 x a week. helped me lose my stomach. but any extra cardio like stairs etc is good


Cheers mate that was really helpful!


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I think it's just a matter of time then to be honest


I guess so, suppose with constant work weight will kind of slip off ha


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> Yeah never heard of that before but I suppose each to their own. I think to get the rock hard abs look you would really have to push them anyway and get your bodyfat way down so I imagine you should be able to get a flat stomach but if you are working out I think you will get some abs showing. (After all there are plenty of skinny people who don't have abs showing).


I mean if there was definition that's fine haha, I just don't want to focus a great deal of time and energy on getting washboard abs, just rather focus on bit of weight loss and worth with strength of the extremities and chest/back etc


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hiit is 1 minute fast 1 minute slow for 20mins 4 x a week. helped me lose my stomach. but any extra cardio like stairs etc is good


Sambuca

I been dieting since start of feb losing well but want another stone off for hollie in 5 weeks

I noticed in bikini need it off stomach

so started cardio yesterday and today power walking 3 miles fast in hard

I was gonna do it every day get up before work and do it fasted

do u think this is gud plan?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> Sambuca
> 
> I been dieting since start of feb losing well but want another stone off for hollie in 5 weeks
> 
> ...


So you bumped a year old thread to ask this. Ever seen that private message button. Lmfao.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Sambuca
> 
> I been dieting since start of feb losing well but want another stone off for hollie in 5 weeks
> 
> ...


sounds good, you'll know if you notice the weight come off


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> sounds good, you'll know if you notice the weight come off


I have lost like already lol

wanna know if this will achieve more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> I have lost like already lol
> 
> wanna know if this will achieve more


Try a proper diet instead of fat fighters (weight watchers). That will yield far better results than any ammount of cardio however diet AND cardio will be the better option.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> I have lost like already lol
> 
> wanna know if this will achieve more


as long as your diet is spot on, and your doing correct cardio, you'll lose more...patience...im cutting at the minute, got 9weeks to do it, but just wanna fast forward until july


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Try a proper diet instead of fat fighters (weight watchers). That will yield far better results than any ammount of cardio however diet AND cardio will be the better option.


this is serious post!!! so no fukin around like don't be messin up me chances of advice lol

believe or not have been dieting just restricting calories

since feb 1 stone 8 1/2 off so that's a total of 5 stone 4 off

need another stone for me hollie


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> as long as your diet is spot on, and your doing correct cardio, you'll lose more...patience...im cutting at the minute, got 9weeks to do it, but just wanna fast forward until july


ok when u say correct cardio wat u mean?

o sounds like u doin well - have u been at it long?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> this is serious post!!! so no fukin around like don't be messin up me chances of advice lol
> 
> believe or not have been dieting just restricting calories
> 
> ...


It was a serious reply...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok when u say correct cardio wat u mean?
> 
> o sounds like u doin well - have u been at it long?


ive been at it 4 days in total, I haven't murdered anyone, so im doing well.......im not sure why I typed correct, very weird... you tried HIIT? not heard anything bad abuot it...as long as your active doing anything from running, cycling, swimming, brisk walk etc, you'll burn the caloires...ive found yoga and spin class help me best...help your da around the farm, that'll get you in shape


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> ive been at it 4 days in total, I haven't murdered anyone, so im doing well.......im not sure why I typed correct, very weird... you tried HIIT? not heard anything bad abuot it...as long as your active doing anything from running, cycling, swimming, brisk walk etc, you'll burn the caloires...ive found yoga and spin class help me best...help your da around the farm, that'll get you in shape


ah don't talk I cried over a drama about a goose in me graden this evening and I never cry!!!

must be the diet

so im like on about day 80 must check me schedule

and u on day 4 lol come on boy u can do it u wanna luk hot for the wedding

I got one in 3 weeks pushin hard to luk gud for it too


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It was a serious reply...


ok so cardio wats best?

wud just power walkin every day achieve same as any other cardio?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ok so cardio wats best?
> 
> wud just power walkin every day achieve same as any other cardio?


Having tried many many different types of cardio, they all just seem to work similar. My preferred method is fast paced walk and on a cut I will do this fasted every morning for 30-45 minutes and the same again later in the early evening before a meal.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Having tried many many different types of cardio, they all just seem to work similar. My preferred method is fast paced walk and on a cut I will do this fasted every morning for 30-45 minutes and the same again later in the early evening before a meal.


thanku. ok so will stick wiv me power walking and do it fasted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> thanku. ok so will stick wiv me power walking and do it fasted


Have you just actually listened to some advice given to you? No way. It can't be. I'm shocked. Flabbergasted. There's hope for you yet....

Lol.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> hiit cardio 4 x a week
> 
> plenty of water + vit c at 3-6000mg ED
> 
> lay off starchy carbs to lose the bloaty look.


^This^

Plus fish oil and cider vinegar caps . . . . on the natty side.....


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> this is serious post!!! so no fukin around like don't be messin up me chances of advice lol
> 
> believe or not have been dieting just restricting calories
> 
> ...


VAR!

Actually, prolly just hose cider vinegar caps. Swear they help!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Have you just actually listened to some advice given to you? No way. It can't be. I'm shocked. Flabbergasted. There's hope for you yet....
> 
> Lol.


lol don't start

its time for u to let that go haha


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> VAR!
> 
> Actually, prolly just hose cider vinegar caps. Swear they help!


tell me about these things what do they do?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a suspicion here but I'd say you will want viable abs when you get to low body fat , maybe look at it that you have set an achievable goal of getting the bf down now and will review the want for abs if and when it's an option?

I think most members on here will understand this more ?

It's a great idea to work upper, lower abs and obliques hard as any other muscle even if you're not really in pursuit of a 6 pack , they are a massive skeletal support for the back , and if they are strong you're stomach will contract and pull in which will give the look of a slimmer waist !

Trust me on this I work my abs hard as fuk when I train even tho I know it will take years to loose the body fat to make them visible , and in all reality if I was 6% body fat I would have to much loose skin for it to be attractive .

So I do the above , one because I wanna be strong head to toe and on the off chance the weight falls off and the skin gets tight .


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Just a suspicion here but I'd say you will want viable abs when you get to low body fat , maybe look at it that you have set an achievable goal of getting the bf down now and will review the want for abs if and when it's an option?
> 
> I think most members on here will understand this more ?
> 
> ...


hi to clarify... I do want abs lol

the op didn't

I posted in this as was researching old threads for advice

thank u great advice


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

skinheadandy said:


> I mean if there was definition that's fine haha, I just don't want to focus a great deal of time and energy on getting washboard abs, just rather focus on bit of weight loss and worth with strength of the extremities and chest/back etc


This makes sense. Squatting and dead lifting will give you strength in your back and your core. Do some core work, such as various planks, hanging leg raises, Russian twists ( no need to make it complicated, just make sure every time you train do 2 core exercises). Cardio wise, google Tabata and get a tabata app for your phone. It's very high intensity interval training in short bursts. All this should give you strength in your back and core, while shedding some weight and improving your conditioning. Throw in some bench presses and weighted dips and that's all your wish list covered!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> tell me about these things what do they do?


I had silly cholesterol levels those vinegar caps cleared that up and help melt away fat. The one I took has some grapefruit extract in it.

The "var" everyone proclaims is called Anavar. It's an oral AAS that was designed for women and children (pretty much) but men often take it for the lean gains. It;s just spendy.

You would wanna pick some females brains on the Var thing, but the common dose for women is 20mg and under a day, usually split up.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Sambuca
> 
> I been dieting since start of feb losing well but want another stone off for hollie in 5 weeks
> 
> ...


Hiit works for me so I would try that see how you get on


----------

